# PIANHA FACEOFF!!!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

2 Red Bellys

Length: 3.5, 4 inches

Diet: Feeders, Beefheart, Shrimp,

Flakes, Carp, Raw Beef.

Tank Size: 40 Long

Teeth: Yes

Wild caught: No

Recent Kills: One 4 inch Pleco, 3 inch Texas 
Cichlid, 2 Firemouths, 1 Figure
8 puffer, 4 inch Oscar, 3 Red Belly 
Piranha's. One around 1 inch, 2nd 
around 2.5 inches, and the 3rd about
3 inches.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

3 Caribes

LENGTH: 3 inches

Diet: Feeders, Smelt, Chicken,

Cichlid pelets, Nightcrawlers, Shrimp.

Tank Size: 55 Gallon

Teeth: Yes

Wild Caught: Yes

Recent Kills: 2 larger goldfish 
6 neons 
2 blood-fin tetras 
3 tiger barbs 
Uncountable feeders


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I would say the caribas would win, because my caribas totally demolished 2 of my red bellys (there in my hospital tank







)...
and there is more of the caribas, no matter the size.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Vote then.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

i did.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

i did.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my caribes ate one of my reds and clobbered the other. i got rid of those reds and got 2 new ones. the 2 new red bellies were beat to sh*t, nipped fins, gashes, the works. caribes get my vote.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hehe im winning... but idk puddjuices reds are f*cking crazy.. they killed 3 other red belly tank mates and they have about an inch size advantage...]

heres a full tank shot...

P.S- my caribes in the first pics were a little scared cuz i turned on the tank lights and what not (i usually keep them off and just keep my room lights on) plus that was the first night i got them, most of the nips are healed... they look much better in person


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

before I vote I want to know what this is about?

are you asking which we would most like, or who would win in a fight?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> before I vote I want to know what this is about?
> 
> are you asking which we would most like, or who would win in a fight?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Fight.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Caribe, of course.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Fight.


 thats such a stupid poll I cant believe its true - be ashamed of yourself for promoting such a stupid thing as fighting piranhas


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I want nothing to do with this!

Moved!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jesus Innes....havent you heard enough of these polls to not get so emotional?

BTW, I dont think either would win because they will most likely live just fine together.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Jesus Innes....havent you heard enough of these polls to not get so emotional?


no I got another 58903847593 to go before that happens :rasp:


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

REDS


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> BTW, I dont think either would win because they will most likely live just fine together.


 true....

I have 2 reds shoaling w/ 10 cariba for over a year now. They are pygos people mix them all the time.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Boring







!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Caribe, of course.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL, not a real fight bud. This is just a little fun to do. To see what people think. No one is going to try to get there p's to fight.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

CARIBES!!! no brainer retardo :laugh:

p.s i like this lil wavey guy


----------

